# Heidi Montag sings too?!



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 29, 2007)

Heidi Montag feat. Spencer Pratt rapping - Body Language 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO5NFqYc3qQ


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 29, 2007)

If those two fell off the side of the earth I wouldn't miss either of them in the least.  Spencer's last name fits him nicely.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 29, 2007)

I guess it's not horrible, but I love when people who are into acting (don't know if The Hills is considered acting) think they can sing, and singers think they can act.  It works in some cases, but not all.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 30, 2007)

Ugh Heidi irks my soul. I never paid much attention to her before but this whole Lauren/Spencer/Heidi thing is just ridiculous. Heidi's a spoiled little girl who finally found a boyfriend and dropped her best friend for him. (her parents even said that she did it with every guy in her past...can we say desparate/pathetic??) I've had friends who've ditched me constantly for a guy and its really not a good look. Their whole relationship is just immature.

that being said...Her voice sounds computerized (like britney spears when she first came out) and spencer's rapping wasn't _quite _as bad as I expected..sometimes I just wonder what a guy like him would actually rap about??


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 30, 2007)

I think lauren needs to stop her whining!  She bitches and moans because Heidi doesn't spend every waking minute with her, she needs to get over it. she's doing the SAME thing to Audrina Now..


----------

